# Looking for a new Security Alarm Company, who do you use?



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My smoke alarm went off today, this is the first time my alarm has sounded in 9 years. I was cooking, browning a roast really good this time. Man the alarm system is loud.

I called my monitoring company, they did not get notified by my alarm. I have been paying this monitoring service for a few years. 

Today's test by accident confirms the fire department would not be on its way, if it were a real fire.

Time to find a new alarm company, and get the best monitoring available

This is how I thought I was keeping my wife safe. Good thing it was not a real fire, or I would have failed at keeping her safe as possible.

Thanks
BT


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I like SimpliSafe no contract, do it yourself install and great price. Also no need for a phone line, uses cell towers.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

We've had simply safe for a few years as well. Like it a lot! No complaints with it so far...


----------



## Chapel (Jul 4, 2016)

I use and recommend SimpliSafe as well!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

What splittine said, had mine about 6 months now. Love it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Panhandle Alarm and have been very pleased. They periodically verify that your system is operating correctly. Also, they respond quickly to an alarm. I pay about 30 a month. Good luck!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the relies on simplisafe.

I did some research, not sure if this what I need.
I need 8 door sensors and three smoke detectors.
Do not want interior motion detectors as I have animals in the house all the time, and people for that matter. The house has not been unoccupied in 10 years, some one is always here.

I have been thinking about Panhandle Alarm, as I want someone that knows what they are doing, and the best monitoring available.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tom you can build custom packages with SimpliSafe that way you get what detection system you need and nothing you don't. Their monitoring system as been amazing here without hiccup.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have Guardian and it works well, $65 a month. I had another firm, but they were not providing the service . I discontinued monitronics and fought them for 6 months. Got them to leave me alone after I threatened charginging them with fraud on a senior citizen.

Feel free to call me.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Tom, what Splittine said again. I ordered mine that way. Got exactly what I wanted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------

